
Show HN: ZipBooks – Free invoicing and autobill, time tracker, bank feed, reports - bradhanks
https://zipbooks.com
======
bradhanks
There is also an iPhone app that has a lot of the same functionality.
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/zipbooks-free-accounting-
inv...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/zipbooks-free-accounting-
invoicing/id1086811538?mt=8)

------
samdung
This looks good and promising. I just hope and wish you become a profitable,
self-sustaining business and don't close down in a few years.

~~~
bradhanks
We have VC backing and are getting a pretty encouraging response, so we are
optimistic about our chances.

~~~
Chris2048
Do you have an exit strategy? As in, something binding in the case you exit or
shut down?

------
rachidbch
Congratulations. The concept seems fantastic! Wish you the best.

------
shefaliprateek
looks great, eager to try out. congratulations on the launch!

